# Allergic to Dogs



## kizzy (Nov 5, 2017)

My partner and I chose the cockapoo as we had read they were hypoallergenic dogs. Went to see a litter on Friday and while there my partner started to sneeze, get itchy, had a rash and the inside of of her mouth started to itch.

These were F2 pups, are their coats different from others ?

Absolutely gutted.


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypoallergenic_dog_breed

With Cockapoos you get a random chance of how poodly or spaniels the coat can be. With an F2 you then get that randomness again. In theory, a F2 pup can shed when both F1 parents didn’t. 

I’m afraid the shedding is a bit pot luck.


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Even with nonshedding dogs, there is never a guarantee that you won't have an allergic reaction to them. What you could do is find someone who has a grown cockapoo and see if your partner still has a reaction and if not then find a really good breeder with lots of experience that can pick a puppy that exhibits the most poodle like hair. Otherwise look into the other non shedding breeds. Like poodle, porti, havaneser, etc...


----------



## kizzy (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi, thanks for the advice. We had previously spent time with an adult cockapoo and there was no itching or sneezing.

It is indeed pot luck 

The search continues 

Thanks


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry - I know it goes against the grain of the page but for serious allergy choose an actual breed and spend time with both pups and adults of that breed to see if the allergy is triggered. With crossbreeds you can get a variety of coats and the coat can even change when they hit adulthood leading to allergies being triggered and the dog losing its home.

Just to add - Molly does not shed but a couple of people have had allergic reactions to her, one of those people did not have any reaction at all to Chance who is a labrador collie cross who most certainly does moult plenty.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think often the allergy is triggered by the dander rather than the hair and the saliva can also be a trigger.
Good luck with your search... I know that some people have had a pup that initially they or family member showed allergic reaction to, but with time using antihistamines initially and washing hands frequently and using an air purifier and restricting where the pup went - ie not upstairs or in bedrooms, the reaction to the pup became less and eventually disappeared.... of course no guarentees...


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My nephew can’t have any contact with animal dander, saliva, or hair without having a pretty severe reaction. He has to wash and change clothes after being around the dogs - he wants to love on them so badly. But he can’t. And his mom gives him a Benadryl because she knows he’s going to break out. 

Your partner’s allergy seems pretty bad. It’s more than one system usually means some level of anaphylaxis. Maybe get allergy tested. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

